# Looking for advice



## jck (Sep 20, 2011)

I am almost brand new to the camping world. I have done tent camping and a couple trips with the family where we stayed in rented trailers. I am looking to purchase my first camper/trailer and looking for any advice. My tow vehicle is a 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee which has a tow package - sorry I don't have anymore specs. I am comfortable with most repairs and have a trustworthy mechanic. I certainly don't want to get anything too big and it is only me and the two rugrats so I'm hoping that we won't grow out of anything soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Well my 2 cents and also because of fuel prices would be a late model pop up my kids really enjoyed it. Yes we got older,:10220::welcome: kids grew up and we own a coach but we had the most fun with the pop up and my kids tell there kids of all the fun we had in it.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Pop ups are a lot of fun. After the tent, we camped in one for about4 yrs. 4 or five of us, depending who came along. They're like tent camping, just more comfortable. You don't need fancy hitches or a breaking system, unless you get a big one. Check the weight restrictions in your state. If the trailer comes with brakes, just add a controller, it should just plug in. You have the tow package.
You can check out one of the hard bodied tent trailers. The name Antigua comes to mind, if I spelled it right. It will have a bath room and shower in it. You won't have to raise and lower it to unload or air it out. You will need a better hitch and a brake controller for it.
You will have to watch the weight with the jeep. It should be on a plate on the drivers door jam. It will give you the info you need. You will be fine with a pop up or the hard bodied one. 
Good luck with your search and have a blast camping.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You MUST know your weight and tow ratings before going forward. A popup should be well within the ratings but you should still know what you are dealing with.

The door pillar will typically provide information about the Jeep's weight ratings but will not list anything about towing. The User Guide should have a table somewhere with this information.

It's important to know Front and rear axle weight ratings, gross vehicle ratings, tow ratings, Combined gross vehicle ratings, and the weight of whatever you are towing including whatever hitch hardware you are using.

Knowing this will determine what you can tow. DO NOT EVER consider the Curb weight/Unladen weight/Shipping weight (same terms referring to a vehicle or trailer when it's not loaded). This is what the salesman will try to sell you and then you'll be in trouble when you load and hitch everything together and end up overweight, somewhere. ONLY consider GROSS weights for the vehicle & the trailer. Just keep in mind if you are overweight at any rating you are considered overweight. I have read that 40% of most tow combinations are overweight, because most don't check or know to check, or even how to check these things. Estimating doesn't work. That has failed me twice in my early RVing years, but now I know what I'm doing and haven't been overweight since.

If you need help finding the other ratings, please provide more information about your Jeep - Engine Type, pillar information, and receiver ratings (should be stamped somewhere. Hopefully we'll be able to find something since you have a 1996 (15 years old).


----------

